# FOOTIE SOCKS in progress



## cabingirl2006

this is my first pair of socks loom knitted, I am doing it on a Kiss Loom Fine gauge2 it's called I love this loom you can check these looms out at http://kisslooms.com/


----------



## NanaCaren

looking good.


----------



## Cptldy

looks better then the sock loom that I got at joannes... it is currently out of use, as it is more tedious then making socks by hand.

Nice looking sock there.


----------



## cabingirl2006

Cptldy said:


> looks better then the sock loom that I got at joannes... it is currently out of use, as it is more tedious then making socks by hand.
> 
> Nice looking sock there.


Yeah I have one of them from Joanns as well it was called a sock loom The Kiss looms are adjustable so you can change your gauge which is awesome I also found it easier to use then Joanns


----------



## supergirl6116

It looks easier to use than the adjustable Sock Knitting Loom I got at Hobby Lobby as well. Mine is nice, and I have enjoyed working with it, but yours seems to have holes in the pegs which is probably easier to get the hook around the yarn with.


----------



## lvsroses

Where did you buy your sock loom?


----------



## cabingirl2006

yes the Kiss loom is alot eaiser to use and picking the stitches is alot eaiser to do because of the space in the peg


----------



## cabingirl2006

lvsroses said:


> Where did you buy your sock loom?


http://kisslooms.com/fine-gauge-fixed-looms/slim-fg-fixed-2-looms

Fixed 2 Fine Gauge Slim
This 74 peg Slim-Line fixed 2 loom can be used for any fine gauge project including socks.
and also bought this makes the hole in between the boards bigger
7 Peg Slim Fixed 2 Loom End Pair


----------



## cabingirl2006

Just finished sock one and I have never made a sock before


----------



## Jackie2

It looks perfect!! I started one this morning. I will probably finish it next month...

Congrats on the sock finish. I can't get over how great it looks.


----------



## lvsroses

Thanks!


----------



## Cptldy

Very impressive, that is the most sock looking I have seen come off of a loom.

the several I have attempted (and frogged) were just too disgusting. but I have to admit socks are great travel knits. So I am not too upset over getting my piece working like it should.

You deserve a huge pat on the back. It looks great.


----------



## cabingirl2006

I would like to thank all of you that took the time to check my sock photo out and for all of your kind comments it is such an insentive to keep creating and posting photos of my creations thank you all


----------



## cabingirl2006

Finished my 1st pair of socks, when I thought of doing socks I thought yeah right Like I will ever get a pair done well was I surprised to have both done within 5 days of starting. Another thing about this loom it's not a sock loom it's a Kiss Fine gauge loom that you can make tons of different things on it because it is adjustable by adding different parts to it this is the loom I have http://kisslooms.com/fixed-2-fine-gauge-slim then I added to it with this http://kisslooms.com/7-peg-slim-fixed-2-loom-end-pair and this http://kisslooms.com/35-peg-slim-fixed-2-loom-end-pair and this http://kisslooms.com/83-peg-fixed-2-sides I also bought this one for travel projects 
http://kisslooms.com/short-fixed-2-fine-gauge-slim These looms are the best as I can make anything my mind will think of because like I said they are adjustable. Thanks for looking.


----------



## kathiebee

They are beautiful! Did you use the Kitchener stitch to finish off? It looks like you did the toe the same as the heel, right? If so, what did you do with the extra stitches on the end pegs? Did you go around once more, or work then as one stitch?


----------



## cabingirl2006

kathiebee said:


> They are beautiful! Did you use the Kitchener stitch to finish off? It looks like you did the toe the same as the heel, right? If so, what did you do with the extra stitches on the end pegs? Did you go around once more, or work then as one stitch?


Yes Kitchener stitch to finish I casted on 44 so had even number for the castoff so I had no extra stitches and when I ended up at peg one I casted off as one stitch


----------



## kathiebee

cabingirl2006 said:


> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful! Did you use the Kitchener stitch to finish off? It looks like you did the toe the same as the heel, right? If so, what did you do with the extra stitches on the end pegs? Did you go around once more, or work then as one stitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Kitchener stitch to finish I casted on 44 so had even number for the castoff so I had no extra stitches and when I ended up at peg one I casted off as one stitch
Click to expand...

I am a little confused, did you do the toe the same as the heel? if so you would have used 22 pegs, right? When I did mine, I put the stitches on two knitting needles, then did the kitchener stitch, there was no binding off. Did you bind off, then do the kitchener, or just invisible weaving? I learned the kitchener stitch on YouTube, and they used two needles.


----------



## cabingirl2006

kathiebee said:


> cabingirl2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful! Did you use the Kitchener stitch to finish off? It looks like you did the toe the same as the heel, right? If so, what did you do with the extra stitches on the end pegs? Did you go around once more, or work then as one stitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Kitchener stitch to finish I casted on 44 so had even number for the castoff so I had no extra stitches and when I ended up at peg one I casted off as one stitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a little confused, did you do the toe the same as the heel? if so you would have used 22 pegs, right? When I did mine, I put the stitches on two knitting needles, then did the kitchener stitch, there was no binding off. Did you bind off, then do the kitchener, or just invisible weaving? I learned the kitchener stitch on YouTube, and they used two needles.
Click to expand...

yes did heel and toe the same used 22 pegs and turning peg was peg 23,when sock was done I put the stitches on to waste yarn then unto needles and did the Kitchener I too did youtube to learn Kitchener


----------



## cabingirl2006

Finished my 2nd pair of pom pom socks 2 pairs in 10 days I am on a roll lol Isela Phelps pattern Kiss fine gaue2 loom used


----------



## lvsroses

it looks good!


----------



## Jackie2

Oh my, not only are you good at this but fast also. I started a sock a few weeks ago, and I inly have about an inch and a half done so far!! LOL, at the rate I'm going you will have a whole new wardrobe of socks before I get just one sock done...

Have you worn them? How do they feel? The stitches look so fine that I would think they feel like any good sock does. Asking because I mentioned to someone I was knitting a sock on my loom and the response was that she had given up making socks or booties because they weren't comfy due to feeling the yarn 'cutting in to the skin'. Thinking it must be the type of yarn she used but it made me curious to know if all home made socks would feel that way.


----------



## cabingirl2006

Jackie2 it depends on the yarn and the loom being used and what type of stitch you are using on the loom also. mine feel great I have no problem with it irriating my skin I love them


----------



## Debi713

So I gotta ask - what yarn and stitch did you use. I made a pair using a 100% wool sock yarn and used the flat stitch for the foot. I tried them on with a pair of shoes and I did feel the texture.



cabingirl2006 said:


> Jackie2 it depends on the yarn and the loom being used and what type of stitch you are using on the loom also. mine feel great I have no problem with it irriating my skin I love them


----------



## Aunt Nay

Gorgeous! I love my Kiss Looms. I have the Fixed 1 for socks, which I haven't made yet, and an adjustable.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Ok im sold on the Kiss looms..lol What do u ladies reccomend for a beginner loomer but wants a fine gauge since i have the KK (well Michaels equivilent) for bulky?


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Great socks,I have been making socks from a Isela Phelps pattern,But getting the tension right is a problem,First pair 2 strands of Double wool they were ok but a little small,Second pair Chunky yarn,same problem.Started pair yesterday with Supper Chunky yarn finshed the first one this afternoon,Then as you say in the states Frogged it,It was a good shape but to firm hard to get on,I am using the right loom,I will use the yarn to make leggings for my Granddaugher


----------



## Northernrobin

cabingirl2006, Hello! 

I m going over your posts, having just bought a set of KK looms as well as the KB adjustable sock loom. Rumor is that the kiss looms are kind of intimidating. Do they come with tips and instructions for a beginner? can you say why they are better than the CinDWood looms? How fast is the learning curve after one gets the basics ( on the kiss loom), currently I am on my first project. Thanks...


----------



## Karen M1

you did a wonderful job, I bet Cliff is smiling down on you. The Kiss looms are the best on the market(IMO). You will have them forever. I need to start using mine again. I teach , using the KK's, so I end up not using my KISSES!


----------



## Andre

Great job, I bought a Kiss loom, can't get the hang of it. Hard to keep the stitches on the pegs, etc. Finally gave up on it. Any advice or tips, would like to get the hang of it. 

Thanks, Andre


----------



## Karen M1

Andre said:


> Great job, I bought a Kiss loom, can't get the hang of it. Hard to keep the stitches on the pegs, etc. Finally gave up on it. Any advice or tips, would like to get the hang of it.
> 
> Thanks, Andre


Andre, when you are knitting off, put your finger in between the pins and the pegs just behind the stitch you are knitting off. This will keep your stitches from coming off. There is a Kiss group on yahoo where you can ask questions. Don't give up on them... they are a great product and there is nothing like them...


----------



## Andre

Thanks Karen, I'll try it again. Maybe my fingers are too big, I got big hands for a little guy.


----------



## Andre

beautiful, why they called,"pom pom socks" ? 

I am trying my first pair on the small sock round loom. wish me luck.

Andre


----------

